# Grips coming loose: how to fix?



## dinger (Jun 21, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## FreeRangeChicken (Jan 13, 2004)

dinger said:


> Thanks


Some people say to use hair spray. I uess it works well, but have never used it myself. Chances are you've got something under them, like oil or dirt, that is allowing them to slip. Try taking them off and clean them and the bar thoroughly. I swish a little bit of rubbing alcohol in each grip to slide them on (it eveporates faster.). Other people use soapy water. Try to work as much of the alcohol(or water) out as you can so they will dry faster. Let it dry and you're good.

An alternative is to buy some lock-on grips. They have little clamps to lock them to the bar.


----------



## dinger (Jun 21, 2004)

Thanks for the reply. You're probably right about the dirt, since it started to come loose after I fell in the mud and it got into the end of the bar.

Is there supposed to be any adhesive between the grip and the bar?


----------



## JoePerry (Jun 19, 2004)

FreeRangeChicken said:


> Some people say to use hair spray. I uess it works well, but have never used it myself. Chances are you've got something under them, like oil or dirt, that is allowing them to slip. Try taking them off and clean them and the bar thoroughly. I swish a little bit of rubbing alcohol in each grip to slide them on (it eveporates faster.). Other people use soapy water. Try to work as much of the alcohol(or water) out as you can so they will dry faster. Let it dry and you're good.


agreed.


----------



## FreeRangeChicken (Jan 13, 2004)

dinger said:


> Thanks for the reply. You're probably right about the dirt, since it started to come loose after I fell in the mud and it got into the end of the bar.
> 
> Is there supposed to be any adhesive between the grip and the bar?


Not usually any adhesive. Just make sure everything is clean and free of oil.


----------



## Joseph (Jun 16, 2004)

Apply 3M Fast Tack (an automotive trim adhesive available at auto parts stores) to the inside before sliding them on.


----------



## bulC (Mar 12, 2004)

*what to do, guaranteed to work*

do what the other guy said about cleaning the grips and bar with alcohol. let dry, then spray rattle can spray paint on the bar and inside grips, any color, the paint is under the grip and you wipe off the excess so color doesn't matter, but I guess if you're gonna run out and buy a can, buy clear.
thing about hair spray is, hair spray is water soluble. your bike ever get wet? spray paint isn't. any kind of spray paint is good. model car paint. rustoleum, it doesn't matter. your grips will not slip or rotate.
or you can spend like three times as much as normal grips cost and get a pair of those lockon grips, then you have those stupid looking little metal lock rings on your grips so everybody knows you spent what like $15? $more? on a pair of grips instead of putting them on with spray paint like the pro mechanics all do.


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

*After several years of grips slipping at*

the worst times (usually after extended wet periods, particularly when your bar takes a little digger), I gave up and went to ODI lock systems on all my bikes and don't regret it a bit. I have used a variety of sprays, but before the ODI's I had an air compressor which is the best way to go, just be sure the grips and bars are clean. There's a lot of choice now in grips for the ODI system from a variety of brands, they're easy to take on and off bars so you can easily change out brakes/shifters, bars, etc. The cost is not much more if you look around.


----------



## SpinWheelz (May 3, 2004)

I just replaced my handlebar and grips. I had a bottle of alcohol and a bottle of hairspray with me. The hairspray technique worked like a charm. Just spray a liberal amount inside the grips, then twist them on. Leave them overnight and they should stick on fine.

What I did learn was not to use the alcohol. When I tried to clean the handlebar with the alcohol, the silvery finish of my Easton EA70 bar started to rub off on my hands and all over. The bar was fine for the most part, but the alcohol seemed to take some of the paint off. Just a word of caution.


----------



## bluecruz (Feb 5, 2004)

http://www.parktool.com/repair_help/bartape.shtml

good site
http://www.parktool.com/repair_help/FAQindex.shtml


----------



## Geist262 (Feb 16, 2004)

believ e it or not, but wd-40. fuses the grip onto the bar.


----------



## Ricko (Jan 14, 2004)

*Do this...*



FreeRangeChicken said:


> Some people say to use hair spray. I uess it works well, but have never used it myself. Chances are you've got something under them, like oil or dirt, that is allowing them to slip. Try taking them off and clean them and the bar thoroughly. I swish a little bit of rubbing alcohol in each grip to slide them on (it eveporates faster.). Other people use soapy water. Try to work as much of the alcohol(or water) out as you can so they will dry faster. Let it dry and you're good.
> 
> An alternative is to buy some lock-on grips. They have little clamps to lock them to the bar.


Clean thoroughly like it says above. Wrap a spiral of electrical tape around the bar, dump some charcoal lighter fluid inside the grip and shove it on the bars...the only way they'l come off now is with a knife.


----------



## pufdup (Apr 17, 2004)

Buy Lock On grips. You won't have any problems.


----------



## dinger (Jun 21, 2004)

Thanks all!

I used the hairspray, and it worked great!


----------



## Hardline (Jan 16, 2004)

dinger said:


> Thanks all!
> 
> I used the hairspray, and it worked great!


Yep until the next spill in the mud or a ride that you get caught in the rain. I was a hold out for many years.( I am a cheap sob) But I finally went to the Oury lock ons. Install and forget. The only way to go. JJ


----------

